# Pfad-Zugriff über Servlet-init()



## scooterJava (26. Apr 2011)

Anfänger: Mir gelingt es im Servlet nicht, korrekten Zugriff auf die Datei app.properties zu erhalten. Wie muss ich es richtig machen?



Auszug WEB.XML:

```
<servlet>
        <servlet-name>App</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>de.app.controllers.AppMain</servlet-class>
        <init-param>
            <param-name>config</param-name>
            <param-value>/WEB-INF/config/app.properties</param-value>
        </init-param>
    </servlet>
```


Auszug de.app.controllers.AppMain:

```
public class AppMain extends HttpServlet {
    Properties properties = new Properties();

    @Override
    public void init() throws ServletException {
	try {
	    Reader reader = new FileReader(getServletConfig().getInitParameter("config"));
            properties.load(reader);
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            // TODO
       }
       ...
}
```

Ich erhalte eine FileNotFoundException.


----------



## maki (26. Apr 2011)

Java.io.File, java.io.FileReader etc, sind nicht erlaubt.

Besser Streams nutzen, zB. [c]ServletContext.getResourceAsStream("/WEB-INF/config/app.properties")[/c]

Mehr unter: Smartly load your properties - JavaWorld


----------



## scooterJava (26. Apr 2011)

Danke, das hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt.


----------

